# Surfside Weed?



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I see a lot of weed on the beach. I cannot tell how much is in the water. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

I was in galeston over the weekend and there was tons in the water. I hope that helps some at least


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks. I don't see any in the water from the cams. The color,wind, and tide look good.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Which surf cam you looking at?


----------



## eulan1286 (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried the surf on sunday was rough and the weeds was fishable but broken due to the 2-4 footers, there was some weeds but all bunched up close to the beach this afternoon.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

Rawpower said:


> Which surf cam you looking at?


gtownsurf and surfhouse cam


----------



## Denny1 (Sep 8, 2008)

I was at Port Aransas over the weekend. Wind was bad. Lots of weeds. Surf fished for awhile but I would pull in about half a 5 gallon bucket of weeds.


----------



## fishingcacher (Mar 29, 2008)

I can see some weed at the edge of the shoreline.


----------



## fultonswimmer (Jul 3, 2008)

*Weed on beach!*

Between Surfside and Freeport(Quintana) jetties today, lots of weed coming in. Surf was choppy but good water coming in. Weed was managable but not many fish around. Breaking waves very fast on incoming tide around 2PM. Best conditions S of Freeport(Quintana) Pier. Did not make it up to Surfside.


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Thinking about heading down to Surfside for dawn patrol before work tomorrow. Anyone near the beach today and, if so, how's the weed?


----------



## Spectaker (Oct 24, 2011)

Jefferymac,

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=411379

On my phone so the thread might have copied properly. There's a Surfside report for May 8th in the General Fishing Discussion.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

I was between access 4 and 5 this evening, lotsa rotting and steenking, weed onshore. The water didn't have a lot unless you were working bottom.

I guess the NE winds pushed the tide out faster but it was lots of fresh water from what I could tell. Lots of trash fish, one I'll post a pic of.

I figure you need to catch the wind right and a decent incoming tide for pretty water. Lots of trash from river flush from rains and lots of human trash trash. 

Thursday or Friday?


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I canceled my trip this am after checking the weather this morning and reading about the amount of weed. Live to fight another day.


----------



## DuckMendenhall (Nov 5, 2007)

jefferymac said:


> Thanks y'all. I canceled my trip this am after checking the weather this morning and reading about the amount of weed. Live to fight another day.


Are you kidding? This morning could have been epic. You will get past the weed into a deeper cut and really tear'em up!!!

Woulda, shoulda, coulda...


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

My brother knows a guy, who knows a guy.  hahaha.


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Went down to Surfside and Quintana this morning. Water was fairly calm but extremely dirty and turbid. Green water was out probably close to 1/2 mile from shore. Wind started to pick up around 10:30AM. Some weed but not as bad as last week. 

Forecast is for wind to pick up through Friday.


----------



## rkd (Jun 7, 2010)

*Surfside update*

Stayed on Surfside all weekend. Had no choice-rented house. Big waves and LOTS of seaweed. Dirty water-green water never got close enough to reach, even from 3rd gut. Left Sunday (yesterday) at noon and it looked like it might be calming down just a little. Caught a 30lb bull red on the surf on Wednesday evening right after we arrived but that was the only calm, low-weed fishing we had all 4 days. Fresh shad was the bait. Even though we didn't catch anything else that fish made my trip. (released alive)


----------



## Goose Lover (Jan 23, 2012)

Fished near Surfside this morning. Strung a limit of trout 15-19 inches with many throwbacks. Water was sandy green and calm with a few breakers now and then.

Drove over to the Brazos River. It is muddy. Really muddy. And running somewhat hard.


----------



## Finfisher (Jul 20, 2008)

Hit the beach yesterday the 15th. We were at the condos by SLP.
Water was in great shape, a little bumpy, but very fishable.
waded the surf from sun up to 3:00 until the storm came in throwing arties. It was a grind, but we managed a few nice trout, a good sized pompano, some grander whiting, and had 6 pup blacktips on the big rod. Interesting part of the day was the amount of cow nose ray in the water right at the edge!! Thousands of them were up and down the beach and appeared to be feeding on small muscle clams and shells. when the water would go out all the shells would seem to be digging into the sand. The rays were half out of the water they were so shallow.
Ummmmm... Sharkbait!!
Cast netted a few but they were a struggle getting them out of the fine mesh net.
BINGO! just use the dip net and scoop them up!
Made a cooler full of some primo shark bait for next time, oh ya!

Oh ya, the weed in the water was very fishable. The beach is near completely covered with it!


----------



## mullethead00 (May 31, 2010)

Finfisher said:


> Hit the beach yesterday the 15th. We were at the condos by SLP.
> Water was in great shape, a little bumpy, but very fishable.
> waded the surf from sun up to 3:00 until the storm came in throwing arties. It was a grind, but we managed a few nice trout, a good sized pompano, some grander whiting, and had 6 pup blacktips on the big rod. Interesting part of the day was the amount of cow nose ray in the water right at the edge!! Thousands of them were up and down the beach and appeared to be feeding on small muscle clams and shells. when the water would go out all the shells would seem to be digging into the sand. The rays were half out of the water they were so shallow.
> Ummmmm... Sharkbait!!
> ...


Those rays are $8-12 a pop, I would have stocked up too. Did you try hooking a live one a sending him out on a shark line? Great report.


----------

